

Ask HN: Do job postings on HN really work? - domino

Are there lots of startups that managed to hire people from their HN job postings?
======
bartonfink
For what it's worth, I got my current job with ThisOrThat from an HN job
posting. Although this is waning a little bit, I still believe that a company
that posts on HN is more likely to be clued-in than average, and that makes it
worth my time to investigate. It goes both ways.

------
glimcat
Better than not. It seeds the info to a lot of competent people.

But IMO, it would work better if people would stop making such ambiguous
postings. I'm not going to tell my friend about this awesome opening I saw on
HN if you don't actually say much about it.

------
ig1
I've heard on the grapevine that youDevise have hired a lot of people from HN.

~~~
squirrel
Well, two (out of about 26 devs) isn't a lot, but we like HN and would like to
find more here.

~~~
ig1
Really, I got the feeling you guys had hired more from here!

